# UK Caravan and Motorhome Spring Fair 2007



## Russwell (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi everyone,









http://www.ukspringfair.co.uk

NEWARK SHOWGROUND, NEWARK-ON-TRENT, NOTTINGHAMSHIRE 
MARCH 24TH & 25TH 2007

Here is the information on the exciting new 'UK Caravan & Motorhome Spring Fair' at Newark Showground in Nottinghamshire on March 24th & 25th 2007.

The event is perfectly timed to celebrate the first weekend of Spring with a weekend of bargains, accessories and the latest models, plus fantastic entertainment.

WEEKEND CAMPING

Pitches are available for caravans, motorhomes (including American RV's), tents and trailer- tents - either as individuals bookings or clubs. There are no additional supplements for awnings or large motorhomes - Each pitch is just £30 if pre-booked, including: 
• Pitch from Friday through to Monday, staying on-site 
• Family weekend ticket (2 adults & 2 children) 
• Evening Entertainment 
• Courtesy coach into historic Newark

CLUB RALLIES

The UK Caravan & Motorhome Spring Fair will provide an ideal venue for club rallies: 
Superb Facilities - Newark Showground is one of the most sought-after venues in the country, set in over 80 acres of fully serviced and well-tended flat land, with disabled facilities. 
'Best Club Stand' trophies - All clubs attending will have their areas judged by a panel of experts, with trophies available for 'Best Presented Club', 'Largest Club Turnout' and 'Best Themed Club' for those featuring a special theme of their own choice. 
Group Discounts - For groups of 5 pitches or more a 10% discount is available simply by sending in all of the booking forms together. Don't forget to include the name of the club or association in a covering letter.

EVENING ENTERTAINMENT

Fantastic evening entertainment is available to weekend visitors at no extra charge: 
Friday 'Comedy & Country Night' - Time 2 Party Country Disco, Big Prize Bingo, Comedian 'Derek Tomblin' and 'Shania Twain' tribute Carrie Nicol 
Saturday 'Legends Night' - Time 2 Party Country Disco, Darts Exhibition with 'Limestone Cowboy' Bob Anderson, plus Eagles tribute band 'The Golden Eagles'

We do hope that you will be able to join us. Should you have any queries, then please contact us on 01775 723723. If you have a website or a newsletter, please would you be kind enough to mention our event. 
check out www.ukspringfair.co.uk

Regards 
Russ


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russ,

Are you part of this company by any chance we may be interested in rallying there.


Jacquie


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sounds like a good excuse to burn diesel to us :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Put us down for the rally Jacquie :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well thats 1 interested party for this show is there any more that would like to rally at Newark if so please post on here to give us some ideas as to numbers so that we can decide if its viable to have our own pitch there. I am at the moment trying to work something out with Russ regarding bookings as we need over 5 units to get the 10% discount per unit.

Your coments please folks.



Jacquie


Possible to sticky at all please mods or nuke please?


----------



## Russwell (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Jacquie,
just to remind you that there are trophies for best club stands, with various categories including best presented, best theme, best turnout etc. Should be quite fun.


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi Russ,

Sounds like a good idea. Will there be any electrical hookups ?

Malcolm


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jaquie,
You can put us down as interested,it sounds like a good weekend.
Terry and Pat.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Jacquie, put us down.

thats five of us :lol: :lol: 

olley


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Make that two interested, and i think Keith and I can break another arm, so maybe three :!: :lol: 
Geo


----------



## Russwell (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Bargainhunter, 
at present we are in discussions with the on site electrical contractor to sort out some reduced rate hook ups for weekend visitors. They currently just connect up the exhibitors and charge quite a lot. As soon as we get this sorted I can let you know but cant guarantee it. Hope it will not deterr you from joining us .. it is going to be a terrific weekend


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Just to confirm that we are not just interested but we will definitely be going. It would be fantaastic if you can arrange this as a rally Jacquie and we can get together with everyone again :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Not really interested in a 10% discount (it costs more than £3 to start up Rocky :lol: :lol: ), just sounds like a good excuse to get out again and something else to look forward to....

Good luck with this one :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Olley/Terry you both posted just before me, and made complete mathematical, nonsense of my post Ta! :lol: 
Geo see you there


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Maybe...Perhaps...Might...Doh!*



kands said:


> Not really interested in a 10% discount


Oooo then we'll have it please, 20% discount for us! Thanks Kands 

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously though we May be intrested, but cannot confirm anything yet sorry.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Geo said:


> Olley/Terry you both posted just before me, and made complete mathematical, nonsense of my post Ta! :lol:
> Geo see you there


Hi geo you've just got to be quicker :lol: mind you when that nice mr brown brings in 2 year mot's you will have plenty of time to surf. :lol:


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi Russ,

Thanks for that, Hookups would be nice (not a show stopper though)

Put us down as interested Jaqui

Malcolm


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Possible to sticky at all please mods or nuke please?


Yes it is done M'lady 

MHS...Rob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ta ever so Robert  


Any more interested in this show as a rally I think we have 5 so far.




Jacquie


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

2, possibly teenager too please


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi 
just up the road for me  can try out my next motorhome
which is in the pipeline [carnt say too much :wink: ] any way
put me down motorhome permitting :lol:

saruman


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Olley theirs a hidden agenda 8O 8O


> when that nice mr brown brings in 2 year mot's


theres going to be a lot of unhappy people as a result.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Geo said:


> Olley theirs a hidden agenda 8O 8O
> 
> 
> > when that nice mr brown brings in 2 year mot's
> ...


Now now geo, that mr brown is a straight talking guy, if he says he wants to reduce paperwork and the burden on the taxpayer I believe him. :wink:

olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Off topic lads please can we keep this about the Spring Show. Thanks


I think we have 7 now interested any more think they may go?



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I have now put this up in the rally listings but still awaiting Russ getting back to me regarding booking and getting the 10% discount 


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jacquie

The Walls will be rolling along to this one, please put us down

stew


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Are proffesional M/Hrs allowed :?: :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Wer'e up for this one,....


----------



## Russwell (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Jacquie,
I have reserved plenty of spaces for you guys.. shall I send the booking forms direct to you or will everyone be booking individually.
It can also be done over the phone if you prefer. 
It looks like you will definately have more than 5 so anyone booking from MHF will get £3 off. I know its not a lot but its already a pretty good value weekend.
Looking forward to meeting everyone.. you guys sound like a great bunch!!
Regards
Russ


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Russ,

Thank you for giving us the £3 discount. I think most will book by phone they will say they are with Motorhomefacts and pay £27 if some do download the booking forms then they will put Motorhomefacts on it, and deduct the £3. Look forward to meeting you there and please make sure we have some nice hard bits to park on :lol: also if at all possible not too far from the action as we are a lazy lot :roll: :lol: If there is anything we can do to help over the weekend please do not hesitate to contact us


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

You can now start booking for this show either by phone or download a booking form from the website just make sure you put motorhomefacts on it, details are in the rally listing on the front page. Please let me know when you have booked. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

HI Lady J and John
Have booked and paid for the Rally in March-please add me as confirmed 
Thanks



Leapy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Leapy Pete :lol: 

Has anybody else booked for this show yet.


Jacquie


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*UK Caravan & Motorhome Spring Fair*

Hi Jacquie,

Hev just sent off our booking form and changed our reservation on the rally site to confirmed. Hope that is in order.

Thank You


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*spring rally*

Hi all sounds like a great week end put us down as a very possible only a hospital appointment will stop us going, (Margaret is seeing the doctor) regarding an illness that she is recovering from.

SO HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE. JEFF AND MARGARET


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jaquie,
Have just booked and paid by phone,will you please mark us off as confirmed.
Thanks Terry and Pat.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie
I have just printed the info for this show and will be seeing if we can get to it, sounds just up our street!

(may or may not get to newbury but we're trying)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Cobaltkoala & Hippypair thanks for letting me know you have booked. That makes 3 booked then.



Woodcut and Badger hope you can both make it to this show let me know if you do decide to go please thanks



Jacquie


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*trophy???*

Best Club Stand' trophies - All clubs attending will have their areas judged by a panel of experts, with trophies available for 'Best Presented Club', 'Largest Club Turnout' and 'Best Themed Club' for those featuring a special theme of their own choice.

We all know who the best is so... c'mon thinking caps on, let's 'ave some of it :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just received this from Russ so take note.

The evening entertainment is of course all
included but the entertainment hall has a capacity of 1000.... I know that
sounds a lot but bookings are coming in at an astonishing rate. Tickets for
each night are to be collected on the day from the entertainment pavilion
on a first come basis so make sure everone from MHF gets there early and
guarantees a seat. Full details will of course be sent with everyones info
packs about 2 weeks before the event.
Look forward to meeting everyone and have a really good Christmas.

Regards
Russ


Make sure you all get you tickets early for evening entertainment


Jacquie


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

*uk caravan&motorhome spring fair rally*

Have received booking confirmation today.

Terry.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Terry for letting me know.


I have also got my booking confirmation thank you Russ  


Any more booked yet for this show rally? please let me know when you have booked.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

I see we now have 26 names on the rally list for this show could you all please let me know when you have actually booked with Event Developments If you haven't booked yet it might be a good idea to do it sooner rather than later.
For thoes of you that are worried in case the weather is bad Russ assures me that they will have towing vehicles on stand by and that he has booked and ordered sunshine all weekend :roll: we can but hope :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Newark*

Greetings,

Just to let yoou know Jaquie that we shall be there, Russ is sending me an application form, but I suppose I could have telephoned now that I have all the details to hand.

Look forward to a great weekend, what is the earliest we can arrive on site on the Friday? or can we arrive any earlier?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter.

Friday is the day of arrival I should think from 10am onwards that will give John & I chance to arrive before everybody else. Please let me know when you have actually booked. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jacquie

We have booked and paid Russ over the phone. Will be arriving Friday


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Stew I will mark you as confirmed then.


Jacquie


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Newark*

Greetings,

I have booked today Jaquie and my tickets will be posted on to me.

Look forward to another wonderful event.


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

Just to let you know I've booked and paid for my tickets so you can stick me down as a confirmed!
Looking forward to seeing everyone there.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Peter Humber Traveller and Phil The Rallier I will confirm you both as attending and paid. Look forward to seeing you both there.



Come on the rest of you that have your names on the rally list get booking now you have got Christmas over :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Power to the People!*

Hi,

Already confirmed so wont repeat myself ... Doh! I Did.

Did we get any further info from Russ about the possibility of hook ups?

I may have missed it although I have checked honest


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Colbaltkaola

I don't think there will be any electric Russ has not said anymore about it.


Jacquie


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Jacquie,

Just to let you know we've paid for the tickets today.
To anyone else who is taking a car and M/H, if you mention it when you book they send you 2 vehicle passes ( no extra charge ).


Regards Sharon & Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wakk44 
Sharon & Steve thanks for letting us know you have paid I will confirm you on the rally list. As you are bringing a car can I put you down as emergency rashens run just incase anybody has forgotten anything :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Jacquie

just to let you know that I have booked and paid for tickets for Spring Fair today. The guy I spoke told me that he had quite a lot of bookings from MHF and seemed VERY pleased about it.

Jacqui

JLO


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Ditto we could be in line for biggest turn out
Booked and paid, Please show as confirmed Jacqui
Geo


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Jacquie Ditto to the last post - Have just paid am really looking forward to it now. Can you show me as confirmed. He must have had a lot of us ring this morning!

Sonja


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Jacquie,

Of course we will help out with shopping for the forgotten essentials.Even the most organised among us can forget things !  ( Thanks Bryan & Suzy for calling at Asda for a toothbrush for Mark while we were at Brandy Wharf ) :lol: 

See you soon, Sharon & Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Wey hey looks like i'm getting through and you have all woken up :lol: and are getting booking now, at this rate we could have a major turn out for MHF's 
30 down on the rally list now. I have upped the number to 40 so if anybody else wants to join up add your name to rally list and let me know when you have booked. 

I will confirm Geo, JLO,RedSonja and Jaynebrian now as having booked and paid. 


Thanks Steve & Sharon wakk44. you now have a new title Chief Shoppers :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi Jaquie,

I have just booked and paid for the show so can you change my status to confirmed please. There will be two of us (unless daughter decides to come at the last minute !!)

Regards

Malcolm & Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bargainhunter Malcom I will confirm you on the rally list look forward to seeing you both again


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Now we have got Shepton over i'm going to start banging on with Newark I see there are 34 names on the rally list now 14 of which are un confirmed theses being:-
Olley
MandyandDave
Sersol
Rocky58
Badger
Silverfox1
WebAgents
Ash
QE2
Lawson64
Dizzibonde
JimM
Ethnicall

Can you all let me know when you have booked please or if you are not attending this rally then I can delete you from it. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Jacquie

We may have our new van by then 8)  . Otherwise we will go as a day visitor as we are only just down the road

Graham


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Waggy Graham,

Hope you have got your new van by then and you can come and show it off rallying with us, but if not just pop along and say hello if you just come for the day.


Jacquie


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jacquie
I have just remembered to call and book this event. Really nice chap eh? He even gave us enough discount to be able to start up Rocky, so that is great news.....
Can you please turn me into confirmed (I would do it but I know you love to switch me to green :lol: :lol: :lol: )
Looking forward to seeing everyone there, and it seems with the numbers that have said they will go, we might get a shout at the prize for the biggest turnout :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith,

I will put you in the green red is not really your colour :lol: :lol: :lol: 


anymore booked yet?



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

We now have 44 on the rally list for this show 15 of which have not let me know that they have booked to camp with us yet, they are:-

Rocky58
Badger
Silverfox1
WebAgents
Ash
QE2
Lawson64
Dizziblonde
JimM
Ethnicall
Whistlinggypsy
LeoK
Gillnpaul
Sealady
GJC

Come on you guys get booking and let me know when you have. Thanks.


Jacquie


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie
Can you add us to the confirmed list please. Have booked tickets this morning. 
Brian


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi jacquie same here.

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jarcadia Brian

It would help if you had added yourself to the rally list :roll: :lol: I have put you on it now and confirmed you.



Hi Olley Ian

I have confirmed you hope you can make it this time


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Just received this e.mail from Russ

'STAY & SELL'AT THE SPRING FAIR

Looking to sell your caravan or motorhome? Why not make a weekend of it.

Join us as a weekend visitor at The UK Caravan & Motorhome Spring Fair at Newark Showground on March 24th & 25th, and park in our 'Stay & Sell' area for the weekend at no extra charge. This area is exclusively for private sellers and is not available to dealers.

Elsewhere in the show if you are looking to upgrade to one of the latest models, you will be able to check out the 2007 ranges from Timberland, Brownhills, Oak Tree Motorhomes, Marquis Motorhomes, North Western Motorhomes, Torksey Caravans, Geist, Burstner, and many, many more.

To help you to prepare for the 2007 season, the show will be packed with bargain spares and accessories, from Solar panels to satellite systems, awnings to autogas, and much, much more.

Weekend camping is priced at just £30 per pitch, including a family weekend ticket and all evening entertainment. The Friday 'Comedy & Country Night' includes a 'Shania Twain' tribute and comedian Derek Tomblin. Saturday's 'Legends Night' includes a darts feature with former world champion 'The Limestone Cowboy' Bob Anderson, plus Eagles tribute band 'The Golden Eagles'.

If you wish to be parked in the 'Stay & Sell' area, just book your weekend camping tickets in the usual way (by calling 01775 723723) or downloading the booking form from www.ukspringfair.co.uk, then advise our friendly team of stewards upon your arrival.

So if you want to sell anything looks like they don't mind

Jacquie


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

*booked*

Hi Jacquie

Can you add us to the confirmed list please. Have booked tickets this

morning.

Karl


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Karl 

Yes I will confirm you now thanks.


Any more booked ? please.




Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Jacquie.

I have booked tickets so can you please add us to your confirmed list.

Thanks

Catherine


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jac have now ordered tickets, can you add us now to te confirmed list  

Dave :wink:


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Jacquie,

Now booked with Event Developments Ltd. _AND_ changed my entry into a green YES.

Forgot to tell them might take a car too, but there's time yet.

Looking forward to faces from Binton AND meeting lots of nice folk yet unknown (to us).


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Mandy&Dave confirmed

Catherine&Steve confirmed

LeoK confirmed



Any more booked yet ?

Jacquie


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi! 

Can anyone remember received any confirmation from show organizer after booking? sent my order with cheque before Christmas, things just about get back to routine, it just came to me remember received some kind of confirmation but can't find it, or maybe just one of Christmas order or family member's birthday order, I sent my booking form by post, what if I lost their confirmation letter? 

Gasper


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gasper,
I received confirmation by letter soon after making my booking.It says tickets will be despatched approx 2 weeks in advance of the show.There is a contact phone no which is 01775 723723.
Hope this helps,
Terry.


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Terry,

I must have misplaced the letter but if your letter said the tickets will be sent out two weeks before the show then I shouldn't panic yet

Gasper


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I would give them a ring Gasper just to make sure they have your details.



Jacquie


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Jacquie, will do!

Gasper


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

49 on the rally list now for Newark 12 of which haven't let me know yet that they have booked they are:-

Trucker Caravan (Badgers friend)
Rockey58
WebAgents
Ash
QE2
Ethnicall
Whistlinggypsy
Sealady
GJC
Penti
Silverfox1
Chapter

Please let me know when you have booked. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Have any of the above booked yet please as Russ will be needing to know how big a space to give us soon for camping. If you have decided you will NOT be attending can you please also let me know and I can delete you from the rally list. Thanks.


Jacquie


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Jacquie 

Can you add us to the confirmed list please. Have booked tickets this evening

Many thanks.

Dai+Karina


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Dizzyblonde Dai & Karina I have confirmed you on the rally list now


also confirmend Lawson64 Alan


Jacquie


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie
I have paid up for this one can you "mark me green" Silverfox1 will also be booking soon.

You have a pm


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Badger, 

Will turn you to green immediately, could you please let me know when Silverfox1 has booked, and also Trucker if he is coming with his caravan 
Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well this looks like it's going to be our biggest ever rally at a show, we now have 50 down for this plus 1 caravan 12 of which still haven't let me know if they have booked yet. Still room for some more if anybody is thinking of joining us.

Would the following please let me know when they have booked:=

Rocky58
WebAgents
Ethnicall
Whistlinggypsy
Sealady
GJC
Penti
Meurig
Silverfox1
Chapter
Wendyre
Bella
Trucker Caravan (Badgers friend)

Thanks
Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could all the RV owners that are attending this show rally please let me know who you are please. The one's that I know are RV's are:-

Kands
Olley
WebAgents

also one's over 26FT please

Artona
Mandy&Dave
Maxwell


Thanks
Jacquie


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Our 'vans over 26 ft too, so is Maxwells


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave


any more big ones :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Jacquie,
Could you please tell us what is the last arrival time for Friday night? We want to attend but may not be able to due to last arrival time.
Thanks

Steve and Jan


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I would think there will be a late arrival plot,Steve just sleep over and join us Sat ,I did that at the Music fest last year,
long time no see mate 
Geo


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Steve I agree with Geo, what time are you looking at arriving? mobile phones are always on!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve,

As Geo says I should think they will have a late arrival pitch I will e.mail Russ tomorrow and ask what arrangements are being made let you know as soon as I know :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ok Jacquie,
Put us down as an attendee subject to confirmation. I will put it as a yes on rally page.

StevenJan


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice one Steve Be good to see you and Hop Along again :lol: & M&D


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Geo
Look forward to seeing both of you

Dave
Will not be able to leave untill Jan finishes work, unless she can get off early

Jaqcuie
Thanks for that

StevenJan


----------

